# Visa Mexico - temporary residency



## Nokomis (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi 🙂 🌴 

I would like to get some advices from you.
I'm new to this forum. My post might be in the wrong place. If it's the case, please let me know where I can post it in a better place, or as an admin feel free to move it.

I'm French, living in Mexico since 2 years (and loving it).
I'm now about to go travel for few days out of Mexico to get a temporary residency / work permit. 
I got all papers but now as a final step, I will need to have an appointment with the Mexican immigration out of the country.

I want to know which country is the easiest for this kind of administrative process from your experiences. 
Which mexican immigration country ask the least questions. My Spanish ain't super good and administrative stuffs always tend to scares me... so I look for the easiest way even if it costs me bit more.

I am hesitating between Miami, Colombia and Guatemala. Maybe Panama but much more expensive flights to go there.

Thanks so much for your help!
Nokomis


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are French and you are in Mexico on a French passport, you must return to France and pay a visit to the Mexican Embassy/Consulate in that country. France is the only country where you can apply for an immigration status.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Italia-Mx said:


> If you are French and you are in Mexico on a French passport, you must return to France and pay a visit to the Mexican Embassy/Consulate in that country. France is the only country where you can apply for an immigration status.


I don't think this is true, but I am not sure. Can someone with more knowledge confirm or rebut this claim. It is my understanding that you could go to any country outside of Mexico and start the application at any Mexican consulate or embassy.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Italia-Mx said:
> 
> 
> > If you are French and you are in Mexico on a French passport, you must return to France and pay a visit to the Mexican Embassy/Consulate in that country. France is the only country where you can apply for an immigration status.
> ...


The INM Law states you need to apply in your country of citizenship at a Mexican Embassy or Consulate. In the US some Mx. Consulates allow Canadians to use their Consulate. Belize Mx. Embassy sometimes allow foreigners to use that Embassy. Being on the Mexican border these 2 countries are the exception it appears. Any other citizen has to use the Mx. Embassy or Mx. Consulate in their country of citizenship it appears. My buddy is in the Philippines and the Mx. Embassy in Manila told him to apply to get another Mexican IMN Residente Temporal visa - his expired - he would have to do it in the US.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

AlanMexicali, yes you and I are both correct. This French citizen must apply in France for a visa and for SURE cannot apply in Miami, which was listed first as the consulate that would be "easiest". No, sorry, I don't think so. 

By the way, I have held legal residence in Mexico twice. The first time I applied with my American passport at the Mexican consulate in Austin, TX. The second time, because I was living in Italy, I applied at the Mexican Embassy in Rome. When I handed the consul my American passport, she asked me if I had an Italian passport, which I did, so I handed her the Italian passport. She then told me if I wanted to apply for a Mexican visa using my American passport, I would have to go back to the United States to apply.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I stand corrected. My thanks to both of you.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Would a French overseas department with a Mexican consulate meet the OP's need? How difficult would it be to get to Martinique?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Italia-Mx said:


> If you are French and you are in Mexico on a French passport, you must return to France and pay a visit to the Mexican Embassy/Consulate in that country. France is the only country where you can apply for an immigration status.


No, that is not so. The regulations say that you can apply in any country where you are legally present. If it is not your country of citizenship, you have to submit whatever document attests to your being legally present in that country (i.e., a visa, etc.) So, for example if a French citizen applies at a Mexican consulate in the U.S., they have to show the document that allows them to visit the U.S.

See, for example, #2 at this link. “_Ser nacional del país o acreditar legal estancia en el país en el que se presente la solicitud de visa._” ([Must] be a national of the country or provide evidence of legal stay in the country where the visa application is being submitted.)

And yet Italia-Mx’s experience shows that the Mexican consulates do not always “apply” the regulations as they are written.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Italia-Mx said:
> 
> 
> > If you are French and you are in Mexico on a French passport, you must return to France and pay a visit to the Mexican Embassy/Consulate in that country. France is the only country where you can apply for an immigration status.
> ...


A "legal resident" [legal stay] [ acreditar legal estancia en el país en el que se presente ] of any country translates from Spanish to a legal immigrant of that country not a tourist on a tourist visa. It is clear on the INM Immigration law that a foreigner needs to apply for a 6 month preapproval for a legal resident status in the Mexican Embassy or a Mexican Consulate in the country you are a citizen of or a legal resident of.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

well that bring up the Martinique or Guadeloupe issue, they are oversea France so could he apply from there ? I think Guadeloupe would be a cheaper destination than Martinique.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

maesonna said:


> No, that is not so. The regulations say that you can apply in any country where you are legally present. If it is not your country of citizenship, you have to submit whatever document attests to your being legally present in that country (i.e., a visa, etc.) So, for example if a French citizen applies at a Mexican consulate in the U.S., they have to show the document that allows them to visit the U.S.


A citizen of a member state of the European Union (France for example) has the right to enter the USA on a French passport, which is a visa waiver for TOURISM purposes only and for three months only. In order for that French citizen to conduct any type of personal business in the USA, the French citizen would have to be in the United States NOT as a tourist but as a legal, permanent resident in possession of a valid visa. 

I don't care how you are interpreting Mexico's rules. A foreign tourist in Mexico is not allowed to apply for a Mexican visa in the United States. Also, in this case since the French citizen has stated he/she has been in Mexico for two years, if he is just now trying to obtain a visa, it's because he has been in the country illegally for 18 months as his French passport allows him to stay in Mexico for tourism purposes for six months only. For this reason, he/she should not be surprised when he applies at a Mexican consulate in France that he is denied a visa. Overstaying a visa waiver for as long as 18 months is not something many consulates approve of.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

mattoleriver said:


> Would a French overseas department with a Mexican consulate meet the OP's need? How difficult would it be to get to Martinique?


This is a good point and it might work except that he overstayed his tourist visa by 18 months and could be denied. Most likely he was informed that he had to leave Mexico and would be readmitted after he had obtained a visa but if they gave him any advice on where to obtain that visa, he wouldn't be asking this forum.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

AlanMexicali said:


> A "legal resident" [legal stay] [ acreditar legal estancia en el país en el que se presente ] of any country translates from Spanish to a legal immigrant of that country not a tourist on a tourist visa. It is clear on the INM Immigration law that a foreigner needs to apply for a 6 month preapproval for a legal resident status in the Mexican Embassy or a Mexican Consulate in the country you are a citizen of or a legal resident of.


And yet this runs counter to many people’s experience. In various forums, I’ve seen first-person accounts from visitors (non-residents) to the USA, Guatemala, and Belize who have reported being able to submit their visa applications at Mexican consulates in those countries.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh this is really getting amusing, maesonna. The countries of Guatemala and Belize are not on the USA waiver list. This means citizens from those countries cannot enter the USA for any reason whatsoever -- not even to transit through the USA on a flight to Europe. Instead if they want to go to Europe, they must entirely bypass the USA and book a flight to Madrid. When I was in the Madrid airport, I could not help but notice that nearly half of Central and South America was there. No exaggeration. And this is because they are not allowed to transit through the USA -- EVER. But oh yes, they "can" apply for a Mexican visa in the USA. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

maesonna said:


> AlanMexicali said:
> 
> 
> > A "legal resident" [legal stay] [ acreditar legal estancia en el país en el que se presente ] of any country translates from Spanish to a legal immigrant of that country not a tourist on a tourist visa. It is clear on the INM Immigration law that a foreigner needs to apply for a 6 month preapproval for a legal resident status in the Mexican Embassy or a Mexican Consulate in the country you are a citizen of or a legal resident of.
> ...





Italia-Mx said:


> Oh this is really getting amusing, maesonna. The countries of Guatemala and Belize are not on the USA waiver list. This means citizens from those countries cannot enter the USA for any reason whatsoever -- not even to transit through the USA on a flight to Europe. Instead if they want to go to Europe, they must entirely bypass the USA and book a flight to Madrid. When I was in the Madrid airport, I could not help but notice that nearly half of Central and South America was there. No exaggeration. And this is because they are not allowed to transit through the USA -- EVER. But oh yes, they "can" apply for a Mexican visa in the USA. Absolutely hilarious.


You misunderstood her post. The US, Guatemala and Belize are countries on the Mexican border. She was stating mainly Canadians have been allowed in some cases , not all, to apply in those 3 countries at a Mexican Embassy or at a Mexican Consulate. Not foreigners from just any country can do this is very obvious. Mexican SRE seem to be easy on Canadians and Americans some of whom have also been able to apply at a Mexican Embassy in Guatemala and Belize on occasion from what info. I have read on Expat sites over the last 8 years regarding the 2011 INM Law. Then you have the trolls on some of those sites stating their fantasy adventures to filter out also - quite a difficult job sometimes.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

OK, Guatamalans and Belizians are not allowed into the USA for any reason whatsoever unless they have been approved for a visa in country of origin so they will not be applying at any Mexican consulate in the USA. I thought we already established this fact. A Canadian's passport is a visa waiver good for a three month tourist visit. So I guess it might be possible that a Mexican consulate in the USA would accept an application from a snowbird who decides to travel further south but this is really pointless because if the Canadian can enter the US with his passport and stay for three months, he can also enter Mexico with his passport and stay for six months and during that time apply for a Mexican visa.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Italia-Mx said:


> OK, Guatamalans and Belizians are not allowed into the USA for any reason whatsoever unless they have been approved for a visa in country of origin so they will not be applying at any Mexican consulate in the USA. I thought we already established this fact. A Canadian's passport is a visa waiver good for a three month tourist visit. So I guess it might be possible that a Mexican consulate in the USA would accept an application from a snowbird who decides to travel further south but this is really pointless because if the Canadian can enter the US with his passport and stay for three months, he can also enter Mexico with his passport and stay for six months and during that time apply for a Mexican visa.


You lost me on your last sentence. You used to be able to enter Mexico on a tourist permit, then apply for a visa while in Mexico. That is no longer true now. Now you have to apply at a consulate or embassy outside of Mexico, and exactly where is the discussion of much of this thread.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Go to Guatemala or Belize and see if you can apply for a visa into Mexico if you cannot fly back to France and apply from there , it is not complicated.
You may not be able to get a visa into Mexico if you overstayed your visa.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

TundraGreen, OK I understand. The first time I was living there (2000), I, personally went with my visa obtained at Mexican consulate in Austin but there were many Americans who were applying for the first visa during the six months they were allowed to stay. So apparently that has now been changed, probably for security reasons. Thanks for the info. Even though Italy has a nice climate, it's sunny but cold this time of year so I always think about Mexico and how beautiful it is in Jalisco right now. Hope you're enjoying the weather.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Italia-Mx said:


> OK, Guatamalans and Belizians are not allowed into the USA for any reason whatsoever unless they have been approved for a visa in country of origin so they will not be applying at any Mexican consulate in the USA.


Sure, but the fact that they can’t enter the US without a visa is irrelevant – they wouldn’t have to – they could go to their home country of Guatemala or Belize respectively to apply.


Italia-Mx said:


> A Canadian's passport is a visa waiver good for a three month tourist visit. So I guess it might be possible that a Mexican consulate in the USA would accept an application from a snowbird who decides to travel further south but this is really pointless because if the Canadian can enter the US with his passport and stay for three months, he can also enter Mexico with his passport and stay for six months and during that time apply for a Mexican visa.


Well, no, they can’t apply for a Mexican visa inside Mexico during a 180-day tourist stay: this has to be done* at a Mexican consulate outside Mexico. They can do this in Canada, in the US, in Guatemala, in Belize… (but apparently not in Italy!) So can Australians, British people, etc.; i.e. it has been people’s experience (or so they report) that they can apply at a Mexican consulate in any one of the aforesaid countries that they are able to legally visit.
= = = = = =
* Except for if they are married to a Mexican national: then they are allowed to apply for residency from within Mexico.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Exactly they can't apply in Italy because they don't have an Italian passport OR an Elective Residence visa. Likewise, American citizens and legal, permanent residents of the USA can use consulates in the USA including the Mexican consulate to conduct personal business and apply for visas. 

A tourist in the USA on a 90 day passport (no matter from which country) cannot use any consulate in the USA except his own. For example, a British tourist in the USA cannot apply for a Mexican visa in the USA but the British tourist CAN go to Mexico and stay for six months. If he wants to stay longer, he has to return to the UK and apply for a visa at the Mexican consulate. 

I just LOVE how a Canadian is able to tell an American citizen how it works. An American citizen by the way who has dual citizenship with Italy, has applied for and been granted two Mexican visas (one in each passport American and Italian), has sponsored an immigrant for American citizenship, and who has assisted her current Italian-American companion with his own application for recognition of Italian citizenship. 

As I said earlier, you can interpret the Mexican rules anyway you choose. It does not mean you are correct particularly regarding how it's handled in the USA and especially because you have no personal experience yourself except to have applied in Canada for your Mexican visa, which you now must renew every year if you expect to stay there or if after five years you have applied for a more permanent visa and eventually Mexican citizenship. However, none of what you did applies to anything that is done in the USA.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Also, I will now prove why it's necessary to be a legal, permanent resident in a foreign country in order to receive consular services. In 2000, I was an American citizen living in Mexico on an FM3 visa. During that time I submitted family documents from the USA to the Italian consulate in Guadalajara in order to be recognized as an Italian citizen and receive my Italian passport. I can assure you that if I were merely a tourist in Mexico instead of a legal, permanent resident, I would have been told to return to the USA and use the Italian consulate there. Despite the fact that I knew I would be leaving Mexico as soon as I received my Italian passport, while I was waiting for the Italian consulate to complete the paperwork my FM3 expired and I made sure I renewed it, not wanting to take any chances that perhaps the consulate in Guadalajara would not issue my Italian passport if I was now in Mexico illegally because my visa had expired.


----------



## lol33 (Jan 14, 2019)

@Nokomis

Please come and tell us how it all works out when you finish the process.

These responses are confusing.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am sure glad I became a Mexican citizen because things can get messy. I am French and I have not lived there since 1970.. Sometimes like 3 years after I left the states Imy green card was cancelled so f I had to go through this nowadays I could not apply from either the States nor France although I am French.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Citlali, thanks for confirming this. Correct, you proved the point that without a visa (greencard), you could not use any consular services in the US except for France. And at this time, because you have not lived in France since 1970, even though you are a French citizen and a citizen of the European Union, you would have to reestablish residency in France and be resident for at least one year before you could use the services of the Mexican consulate in France.


----------



## lol33 (Jan 14, 2019)

Italia-Mx said:


> Hi Citlali, thanks for confirming this. Correct, you proved the point that without a visa (greencard), you could not use any consular services in the US except for France. And at this time, because you have not lived in France since 1970, even though you are a French citizen and a citizen of the European Union, you would have to reestablish residency in France and be resident for at least one year before you could use the services of the Mexican consulate in France.


Greencard and visa are not the same thing.

Visas - are tourist , business, etc

Greencard - is residency, steps away from Citizenship

----------------- I am curious because Embassies/Consulates will usually allow processing of visas as long as you can prove you are legally in that country if you are not a citizen.
I don't know about Mexican consulates though, that is why I am curious for OP to share HIS experience.

Please give him a chance to come back and share, you have posted so much in the thread already.


----------

